# The Twisp Nimbus AIO Kit and the Arcus Tank Review



## Vapessa (26/8/18)

*The Twisp Nimbus AIO Kit - and the Twisp Arcus Tank*

Still so pleased to have won both these great products... Seriously another big thank you to @Twisp for being one of the Sponsors to a Great Giveaway...



The Nimbus is a Beautiful AIO Kit. Great Size with a smooth finish. I Love the Black and Orange Colour combination.

It's a high-performance device with a 3.7ml Slide-Top Tank for easy filling. It has bottom air flow with a silicone Airflow Control Ring...different and unique to all other tanks I've used. A good idea.
It has a 0.2 triple coil Atomizer Head which helps create some great Clouds and with using a DIY 0mg Pina Colada made by My Awesome Friend @Max , it has an incredible intense flavour delivery.

The "Power" Button allows variable Power settings - 5W increments from 35W-55W which allows you to set the power output to your liking.

I am vaping at 45W - 3 LEDs light up on Power.
Clicking the fire button 3x will let cycle through 5 different power levels - in a clockwise direction. Then you hold the power button down to confirm your setting.

Charging the device - all 5 LEDs show fully charged.

The Package Contains the following:
1 x Nimbus AIO Battery (3000mAh)
1 x Nimbus AIO Tank (3.7ml)
1 x Nimbus AIO Mouthpiece
2 x Nimbus 0.2ohm coils
1 x Spare Tank Cylinder (24.5mm)
1 x Spare Seal Set
1 x User Manual

I really love this device and would recommend it to anyone.

Thank you @Twisp for giving me the opportunity to experience a great product. Much appreciated.





*The Twisp Arcus Tank*

The package contains:
1x Arcus Tank
2x Arcus 1.8Ω Coils
1 x Arcus Tank Glass
1x Arcus Tank Seal kit (Titanium Grey)
1x Arcus Drip Tip Cap
1x User Manual

A great little top fill 3ml capacity - 1.8Ω Coil - Stainless Steel and Titanium finished tank the Twisp Arcus.
I don't do nicotine - only 0MG so I decided to try Machete - made by @BumbleBee  - matched up with the Eleaf Pico - set at 12W and this little tank produces great flavour with the Machete - a strong, dark bold coffee blend — defined flavours and creates really cool clouds.

Easy top fill - easy coil change, it has a push-in coil design that seals the tank...coil can be change by turning the tank upside down.

Loving this little Tank. Thank you Twisp for another great product.






The Nimbus and the Arcus are the first two products from Twisp that I have had the opportunity of experiencing and I absolutely love both of them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisp (28/8/18)

Thanks for amazing feedback, @Vapessa! We must say, the Arcus looks amazing on your mod. We hope you continue to enjoy these products as much as we do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto (29/8/18)

Tried the arcus this weekend. I'm so regretting I didn't get one. This tank is a pod killer for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/18)

I hear you @wazarmoto 
I was at the Twisp stand and did try the Arcus briefly on Sunday
But you know how it goes, theres so much happening and a lot of noise - and its not juices i know well
I need to get one and try it in my own time at home

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## wazarmoto (29/8/18)

It's a lot like the UD Mesmer. Which was an amazing underrated tank. This arcus will fly! It's a winner on flavor and battery life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

